# 38 Special



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I gotta admit I kinda forgot about this band until the the guys in my band wanted to do this song. 

I remember liking it. 

[video=youtube;cqAdHb__g5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqAdHb__g5A[/video]


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

if you are feeling adventurous you can combine it with this one.......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0DsJQdpwwI


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

leaf bar and grill... is that in Hardisty?

edit: nevermind. edmonton.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

cbg1 said:


> if you are feeling adventurous you can combine it with this one..........


Never heard that one before. 
Quite similar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

one of my favorite Top40 rock bands in the '80's. I always thought they were underappreciated. Maybe their southern rock look didn't help them in a time dominated by pretty boy bands like Dokken, Night Ranger and Motley Crue.
Really catchy songs and some nice guitar work.


----------

